# Help 2 trailer questions



## sljoe (Aug 21, 2006)

I have two questions on a used trailer.
Just got one for my goose chasing...

1 The roof doesn't leak now but is showing rust flaking.
Do you think a rust converting paint to cover to be safe?

2. We are planning on taking it to canada. It doesn't have 
a diamond plating for the 2 feet or so where rocks would hit it.

Anyone know of a paint or other material to cover or should I spend 
money to diamond plate the area.

I will probably only keep this a couple years and then get into something a little newer....trying not to spend that much...


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

depends how much you payed for it and how long you are guna end up keeping it. 
If you got a really good deal on it and plan on using it for a season or two I would just run it and by a rock skirt for your pickup.
If you are guna have it for more that 2 seasons Then i would do the whole diamondplate deal, Your roof shouldnt be rusting im pretty sure it isnt steel, and if it is it must be a really old trailer.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

a roll on bedliner kit might be cheaper than buying diamond plate....something to consider.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I just Herculined the tongue, tongue box, frame, fenders, and axle of my trailer. Worked great and looks durable. We'll see how it's doing after a couple of trips to Canada, a couple to North Dakota, and one to Kansas.


----------



## sljoe (Aug 21, 2006)

It is a 10 year old trailer but in good shape.

I think it is steel but I will look again.

Thanks for the info...

Joe


----------

